
Strengthening our policies for investigations – Microsoft on the Issues - kjhughes
http://blogs.technet.com/b/microsoft_on_the_issues/archive/2014/03/20/strengthening-our-policies-for-investigations.aspx
======
Piskvorrr
"We believe that Outlook and Hotmail email are and should be private. Unless
we don't. In conclusion, you shouldn't have handed over the data, go cry me a
river. Love, MSFT."

